# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Cooking, Food Storage, & Preserving > Recipes Only >  Ice cream bread

## Ken

I haven't tried this one yet, but it's in the news:  

http://bostonherald.com/entertainmen...ream_for_bread

Any brave souls out there?  

*ICE CREAM BREAD
*
2 c. ice cream, any flavor, softened
1 1/2 c. self-rising flour

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. 

Spray and flour a 8-by-4-inch loaf pan or line it with parchment paper.

In a medium bowl mix the ice cream and flour until just combined. 

Scoop into the loaf pan and smooth out. 

Bake for about 45 minutes or until a toothpick stuck in the loaf comes out with a few crumbs stuck to it.

Remove from the pan and allow to cool.

For best results, use full-fat ice cream. 

Yields one 8-by-4-inch loaf

----------


## Winnie

Well, I've made brown bread Ice cream, but this is a new one on me. Kinda like a pound cake made with 7up.

----------


## Rick

Who knew? 

http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/Ice-Cream-Bread

http://www.inkatrinaskitchen.com/201...eam-bread.html

----------


## Tootsiepop254

Hmm.  I'll try this over the weekend - my 12yo son is brave. He'll be my guinea pig.

----------

